# ViP211 or ViP222?



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

I am currently feeding an 811 HDTV receiver and 3 other Legacy receivers (1-JVC301, 2-EchoStar2300) via legacy SW64/SW21 switches from individual legacy LNBFs mounted on a WaveFrontier T90 toroidal dish. Doing a signal check shows I am receiving signals from 110W, 119W, 129W, and 148W. I recently purchased my first HDTV set, a Samsung HL-T6189S DLP. I've been told that I cannot do a direct swap of the 811 with a ViP222, but I can with a ViP211? Is this true?
I would prefer to stay with my present switch setup.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 211 is a single tuner receiver and can work with a single feed off of your SW64/SW21 cascade. The 222 is a dual receiver which will work, but will require TWO feeds (on separate coaxes) from your SW64/SW21 cascade.

If you use two feeds for the 222 you will need to lose one of your other three receivers or add the appropriate splitters/SW64/SW21 cascade to provide a fifth receiver output.


----------



## Sanctifyd (Jul 3, 2007)

The best solution is probably to have a 1000.2 installed mainly because the upgrade would be fairly simple (in theory anyway.. jobs are never as clean as you hope when you get there.) and it would allow you to upgrade to the 222 from the 811 and in the process eliminate all switches involved. Less breaks in the line means less signal loss between dish and reciever. The 1000.2 LNBF is a DPP LNBF and is capable of feeding 3 dual tuner recievers without any problem. Also has the LNB in port for a second dish (For the 148). Overall you can get completely updated, apart from the existing Legacy recievers (which would require DPA's after a dish upgrade). You would eliminate all switches. All that's left is a clean install free of wall cluttering switches. Just ground block(s).

That's what I would do. It's what the tech should do and probably what the WO would tell him to do.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is the 1000.2 DPP different than other DPP switches? A DPP44 or DPP Twin can be connected directly to a legacy receiver (a DP receiver must be on the first port).


----------



## Sanctifyd (Jul 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Is the 1000.2 DPP different than other DPP switches? A DPP44 or DPP Twin can be connected directly to a legacy receiver (a DP receiver must be on the first port).


The LNBF on a 1000.2 is Dish Pro Plus (DPP) and has 3 output ports on it. So it's capable of up to 6 rooms. There's really no reason to use a switch of any kind with a 1000.2 ... EdN would still require a second dish if you want to keep the 148.. The WO should really read that way when Dish builds it upon an upgrade call.

It's not necessarily wrong to not do it this way... but I don't know of a better way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That wasn't the question ... the issue was if the legacy adapters you clamed were needed are actually needed.


> Also has the LNB in port for a second dish (For the 148). Overall you can get completely updated, apart from the existing Legacy recievers (which would require DPA's after a dish upgrade). You would eliminate all switches.


With three outputs he would still be shy one receiver unless he replaced more than just the 811 with a 222 or fed one of his other rooms off of the 222.


----------

